# My Dreadfleet Painting Progress



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well after a week of graft I have finished my first model for Dreadfleet, _The Flying Scimitar_. Is not of Golden Demon standard and nor do I claim it to be but it is at a standard that I will be happy to play the game with. I will post some pictures later. 
My next project is the _Curse of Zandri_ which I have undercoated and plan to make a start on tonight.

If anyone would like a rough guide on how I paint any of the models please feel free to give me a shout, I'm not an expert but can help with colour schemes and what not. I will keep this thread up to date with my progress until the whole game is painted. Warships, Auxiliaries, Scenery Pieces and the Playing Pieces.


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

As promised here is a photo of my _Flying Scimitar_. Sorry about the quailty taken on my Blackberry. Please feel free to comment.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

That is one hell of a paint job. Even though the photo is a bit blurry and distorted I can tell it looks amazing. How long did that take you?

(it's also nice to see some more Dreadfleet threads around the place)


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking good dude.

Keep this log going if you can, will be great to see your progress. I haven't started on mine yet but as you know the mini's you get are absolute quality.


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Abomination said:


> That is one hell of a paint job. Even though the photo is a bit blurry and distorted I can tell it looks amazing. How long did that take you?
> 
> (it's also nice to see some more Dreadfleet threads around the place)


Thank you, I will try to get a better photo, If I can find the USB cable for my digital camera. 
It took me around 5-6 hours over the course of about 3 days from start to finish. I painted it in four seperate parts, base, hull(with temple/fire efreet/tempest djinn) and sails. Once completed I glued the model to the base then the sails onto the model making sure to line up the breath from the tempest djinn with his mouth as for some reason the breath is attached to the rear sail.



cruor angelus silicis said:


> Looking good dude.
> 
> Keep this log going if you can, will be great to see your progress. I haven't started on mine yet but as you know the mini's you get are absolute quality.


Thanks, I intend to keep it going until I have painted everything in the box as I stated in my first post on the thread. Yes the minatures are top quality and I am looking forward to painting each one. If you haven't done already pick up a copy of White Dwarf 382, I found the painting articles in it to be a great help, one for every warship and for everything else for that matter(except the navigation tools)

*Look out for '*_Curse of Zandri' currently undercoated in four parts and being painted._


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your fleets being full painted up. I'm amazed it only took you 6 hours, I've spent longer than that on models and still not achieved that quality. You must be pretty talented.


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Abomination said:


> Looking forward to seeing your fleets being full painted up. I'm amazed it only took you 6 hours, I've spent longer than that on models and still not achieved that quality. You must be pretty talented.


I will hopefully be finishing and posting up '_Curse of Zandri_' sometime tommorow. 
I wouldn't go as far as to say I was talented, although I have a very steady hand maybe that has something to do with it. The trick to it really is try not to be too intricate at first don't worry too much about detail when putting the first coats on, then touch up the detail parts later. If you would like any help/painting tips please drop me a PM.


----------



## Xtr4M1nty (Sep 27, 2009)

Yay Dreadfleet!


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing The Curse Of Zandri. A very nice ship model-wise.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

A djinn model? orly? Nice looking model there for sure.


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is the _'Curse of Zandri'_ Apologises again for the picture quailty(still haven't found my usb cable for my digital camera, so taken on Blackberry again). 










The paint scheme is slightly different on this one to the guide in White Dwarf, I am not a fan of zig-zag multi colour patterns as depicted on the offical photos of this ship and I also felt it better to keep it black as opposed to the slightly bluish/green it is shown as in the offical photos.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a mighty fine looking _Curse_ you have there. I like that it's slightly darker to the WD one. Looks more Tomb King-y. Maybe it's just the picture but the gold looks strong/vibrant.


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

_Grimnir's Thunder_ has now been completed, pictures to follow shortly.
Next up is the _Shadewraith _(chosen by my girlfriend out the the remaining Dreadfleet ships(_Bloody Reaver_ excepted. leaving it till last), a decsion she may come to regret when we play games with the _Shadewraith_ being difficult to destroy on account of it's 'Half-Real' special rule..


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Apologises for the lack of updates. I have been busy lately and haven't had much time for painting. Here is _'Grimnir's Thunder'_


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Removed* Due to accidental double post.


----------

